# New Classic, will you get a copy for your shelves?



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 16, 2005)

I just heard Hal Lindsey, "Late Great Planet Earth", sold 35 million copies. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. And Hal is still going strong.



[Edited on 9-16-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## Poimen (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh yeah! I'm gonna get mine.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 16, 2005)

make sure you get him to autograph it, and also get copies for your children and grandchildren if any 

Ok, I'm listening to Gary Demar.

I also heard that Van Impe was around since 1972, and Gary was in college back then.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. Dispensationalist Eschatology is big business.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 16, 2005)

I've already got mine.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Sep 16, 2005)

and the planet is still not 'late'...

good grief...


----------



## blhowes (Sep 16, 2005)

Surprisingly, I couldn't find this book listed in webmaster's list of recommended books - probably was inadvertantly erased the last time the server crashed.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 16, 2005)

Has Hal updated it? The Evil Empire is gone, we need fresh predictions!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 23, 2005)

Hal Lindsey on 20.20 tonight. If he's interviewed by Barbara Walter's he will actually look young and handsome


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Hal Lindsey on 20.20 tonight. If he's interviewed by Barbara Walter's he will actually look young and handsome



Just like Barbara.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm holding out for the leatherbound edition with gold-plated binding.


----------

